# Sharing Internet with a Router



## Xaro (May 28, 2008)

Hello,
I want to know how (please explain clearly =)) to share my internet that is received from a USB modem to my main pc, and I want that then it's shared with a router with an ethernet cable, so I can send with Wi-Fi from the router to my notebook. 

So, bassicly, I want to connect: USB Modem -> PC -> Router -> Notebook

I don't know what to put in the configuration of the router or the pc, so please help me!

My router is a TP-LINK TL-WR340G


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

normally its modem to router to both computers. is there something you are trying to do in your configuration.


----------



## Xaro (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, but I can't do the modem to router to PCs, I have to connect the modem to the main PC because it's USB, and here I can't get an USB router (and I already bought a non-usb one, only ethernet), and it's not posible for me to change the modem to a rj45 cable one.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Basically you're going to need to setup network sharing on your PC. Since you have the USB modem, you should be able to share this and then allow for your LAN card in the same PC to act as the uplink for the rest of your environment. I would also look to replace the router with a little network switch. It would certainly clean things up a bit unless you're sharing this to the public.

As for sharing a network connection, have a look here for Windows XP related information:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no USB router generally available, so you're stuck with ICS.


----------

